# ****WHO SCREWED YOU****SPREADSHEET****



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1KCRgZAlMqrHaWe0_g-5TrTOXwqRc-2JD9JiQ9wlrwkY/edit?usp=sharing

Easy spreadsheet to figure out who (you know who) screwed you yesterday if your rating should happen to drop from day to day. The red cells can be changed.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

I logged out of my google account to see if I could edit, says I have to be logged into google account to edit. Please let me knwo if you can edit, I may have to adjust settings a bit, Thanks


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

Haaaaahahahaha that's awesome!!!

I actually have a pretty good log of pax I picked up, how many riders, average age, race, gender, where they are from and the amount they tipped me LoL


----------

